# Betta cave help please! :)



## 2OH6NESS (May 11, 2011)

I been trying to google it but I'm not getting anything and I really don't want to browse this whole section because it's so slow on my iPhone and my Internet isn't working (qwest dsl -.-) lol anyways what is something I can use as a cave? And that is non toxic and won't hurt my bettas. Sorry for asking so many question lately guys/girls! And thanks for any replys


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

A well-cleaned or preferably new and rinsed piece of PVC pipe will work nicely. Also an overturned flower pot (again, well-cleaned or preferably new). And then there's the usual assortment of decorations at your petstore. My betta has the Betta Log that floats up at the top and he loves it. But for home-made things, PVC pipe is probably the best.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Whoops. By overturned flower pot, I meant one placed on its side. ^-^ One placed completely upside down probably wouldn't help.


----------



## 2OH6NESS (May 11, 2011)

Lol haha thanks!


----------



## newbie32 (Mar 28, 2011)

people like terra cotta pots that have been broken in half. i just read a post about using an empty olive jar that was decorated with rock.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

coconuts make nice caves too.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Coffee mugs work well. =] They have some pretty ones at walmart too. =]

You could use a toothbrush holder! XD I used to have one for Genie but I managed to lose it somehow. 0_0; It was so cute! XD It looked like a happy face ate my betta!


----------



## 2OH6NESS (May 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the replys. Think ima go with the mug or the terra cotta


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Pics!  Don't forget pics! =] I love pics! <3


----------



## 2OH6NESS (May 11, 2011)

Haha I'll take some later today.


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

make sure you plug up the drain hole in the terracotta pot so your Betta doesn't jam himself in there and get stuck. There were a lot of ways people posted to do this. The only one I remember is using aquarium gravel and aquarium sealant.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

filter foam would help to plug the hole. =]


----------



## 2OH6NESS (May 11, 2011)

Twilight- thanks for the info man. 
Wallywest- good thing I have filter foam hanging around haha cause I don't have any gravel.


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

yeah i just jammed a piece of gravel. I use hamster pipes, one of the other users posted a diy cave which involved an olive jar, aquarium sealant and some of that natural gravel, i think its called river rocks.


----------



## 2OH6NESS (May 11, 2011)

Yeah I just seen that haha pretty cool


----------

